# custom fit question



## abraham (Feb 28, 2008)

Still just a little confused on getting fitted. I intend on buying a used set of ping irons. I see they have this custom fit system. Mainly my question is can I buy whatever and get them fitted later or do I have to know my stats and see a pro before I buy the clubs? This will be my first set of decent clubs and I want to make sure I do it right. Thanks for any help.


----------



## TGOH (Aug 20, 2007)

Generally, you want to get fitted and get your specifications, then buy the clubs. You can buy clubs and get them modified, but generally it costs more, overall, and you might not be able to get the exact specifications you need.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

what TGOH said


----------

